# canister filter for a vivarium/terrarium?



## dirtbomb (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey guys, so i failed to do my proper research and i soon learned that filtering out the water via an external canister filter would not work due to the properties of the filter (too bad i didnt know this before i order it lol). Im thinking i might as well save it. im just not sure how to go about using it in a future build. To anybody with canister filter experience do yall think i could drill a hole for a bulk head for the inlet and then run the outlet over the top of the tank? or is it possible to filter out of a sump tank then pump the water back in the tank?. its a fluval 105, filters up to 25gal. Any help or tips would be appreciated or if you are in the Houston area i know where you can get one real cheap lol.

Thanks


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

What properties are not allowing you to use a canister filter? I've used canister filters on vivariums in the past with no problems.

-Christian


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Can't help you with the sump questions, but I have as Eheim 2211 on a 12x12x18. It's rated about the same as yours from the sounds of it. It's working and I have about 2.5 inches of water in the bottom of my tank. The suction is just enough to make it over the wall. Thing to consider for a set up: If you are keeping frog (My tank is frogless) you'll want to make sure the area around the intake/outflow pipes are frog proof. Other then that it seems to be a good choice for me since I have no frogs. The water flow is appropriate and not too strong, which was my fear. IMO it's perfect for such a small volume of water I have in the tank.

I did have to modify the intake and outflow by ditching the spray bar and adding tubing the end of the outflow to reach the bottom of the tank and then did the same for the intake. prior to that they were both too short. (picked up the tubing at a bix box store) I added a small sponge to the end of the intake as the strainer it came with was too long and not fully submerged.

Hope this helps!

Duff


----------



## R&Mfroggers (Mar 10, 2012)

I use the Fluval 206 bio filtration canister pump and just made a square passage that go's all the way down the my false bottom out of the plastic egg crate for wall reinforcing and false bottom I recommend that you zip-tie wall reinforcement before going crazy with GS or you will risk falling off & peeling (which can be a nice loss of money and hard work). And for my return i just used PVC fittings to down size the pluming with Johnson's Quick connects for tube to make my stream, and 2 waterfalls and i love it makes the hobby 75% maintenance FREE (pump amazon $85 pluming including tubbing and QUICK CONECT / misting system fittings all for $30-50 all at Lowes home improvement store or not the greatest selection but Home depot.

well... i hope i was able to help you with your question. My opinion, its the best thing you can do to keep the water clean for your darts, that is if its dun right, or it can be hell.


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Good point R&M, Mine is the same (free flow under the false bottom area on both sides; viewing side and false bottom side). Quick question, Do you have photo's of your set up with hardware connections for the stream and & 2 waterfalls? I'm trying to imagine it and coming up short. (dirtbomb, don't mean to hi-jack)


----------



## R&Mfroggers (Mar 10, 2012)

its ok .. yea i can get you some pics maybe this weekend when i get some free time.


----------



## dirtbomb (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks guys for the input. R&M if you can post your pics that'll be great. i have since read more into it and seen where people drilled out holes near the bottom of their tanks for bulkheads for inlet and outlet. However now im trying to find the proper bulkhead fitting that can fit the fluvals hose fittings. the bulkhead barbed end needs to fit a 19mm or 3/4 in tube fitting.


----------



## R&Mfroggers (Mar 10, 2012)

sorry if the pics suck. o and i didn't use bulk heads i just went through the top


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Ahh... now I get it, great idea! (So I do have to ask - what are the pliers for? )

And thank you for taking the time to post the pictures!


----------



## R&Mfroggers (Mar 10, 2012)

i broke the prime and used some vice-grips and it is even better .


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

R&Mfroggers said:


> i broke the prime and used some vice-grips and it is even better .


That's funny! Ingenuity at it's finest... Good news is you will always know where to find your pliers if you need them. Maybe it's only me that suffers forgetfulness,and quite possibly I'd forget they were there as well! LOL.


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

So Dirtbomb, any more thoughts on what your plans are? Don't forget you can also get reducers if you can't find the right bulkhead. Unfortunately I have no words of advice on where to get bulkheads or how to properly size them. I usually take what I am looking to match to a store and get their advice when it comes to plumbing or electrical. Good luck and keep us posted on what you decide to do, I'm interested to see the final winning decision!


----------



## dirtbomb (Nov 29, 2011)

so far im thinking in keeping the filter from what i read it does its job and i got a good deal. with that said im going to order the tubing adapters for it since fluval uses those plastic ribbed hoses, so i can cut and shorten the length of the hoses. because the 8 foot hoses are a little too long. with the shorten hose i could practice more with the filter a get better syphoning from the over the top method on the count that there's is only 3in of water in the tank. but in the end i would like to go with the bulkhead plan and use the output side to also feed a water feature as r&m did. just have to match up some bulkheads to fit.


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

You might want to check one of the big box stores. I recently picked up a used 2211 and the hoses were pretty funky, ran to HD and they had the tubing I needed in stock by the foot was able to replace both sizes for about $10 dollars and no cost for shipping. I agree with the bulk head, if I do another tank it with water I'll go that route as well. Good luck, looking forward to seeing your tank!


----------



## dirtbomb (Nov 29, 2011)

well 10$ later and some driving around i finally manged to get the right sized tubing for the filter because i didnt want to deal with those plastic ribbed fluval hoses (5/8 tubing is the size that will fit the inlet/outlets) i took R&M's set up and it works so far so good. however since im using the fluval 105 it still didnt have enough suction power so i connected the inlet tube to my minijet pump to help it out and it works. im currectly working on a way to connect the outlet side to my water feature.


----------

